# Animal lovers thread



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Most people love animals and they can be our best friends. So I thought why not post pics of our pets, pets we'd like to have or animals we just like.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I subscribed to this channel the other day he lives somewhere with lots of bears around and posts videos of them when they come into his garden:











bears in pool (not on same channel as above):






Mostly see 2-3 bear cubs but this is quite the collection:


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Look at the human in it's natural habitat.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I love every part of the animal that includes life & death.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I love Brittany Spaniels, they're so cute yet also so athletic. Want one for a pet some day.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I like animals but since I eat meat, I can't comfortably call myself an animal lover.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

But sometimes cats are simply jerks.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Vladimere said:


> Look at the humanf in it's natural habitat.


lol that's pretty good.

I'll look for pictures of my pets tomorrow.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

I found these two on the couch when I woke up and it warmed my heart. Because the bigger one used to go psycho on other dogs from time to time. She killed a tiny German Shepherd puppy I had named Chewbacca, died in my hands actually, as I screamed to my dad to get in the ****ing car and drive. So yeah, when I see her being nice, it makes me happy. She hasn't hurt this one, not even once.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

https://i.imgur.com/YhfpdKp.mp4


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Were said:


> I like animals but since I eat meat, I can't comfortably call myself an animal lover.


Thank you! If only more people realized this.
And most people who enjoy animal videos do for reasons of entertainment, very similar to the enjoyment of circus. it's probably infrequently out of genuine "liking"


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

This is amazing.  I looked it up and found out that foxes developed the ability to laugh after being domesticated by humans.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ejecting 2020.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

https://img.ifunny.co/images/ff4a969f10b1162e817795be918473eb456ac26c42c5a6e747813689cc7f2832_1.jpg

Sometimes when I want to post a picture or vid I can't get it to work


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

My mother has a new cat. She's already made a mess of the house. But she gets away with it for being so cute.


* *


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I love "the Dodo" videos. Probably my favorite animal video source. Most videos that I come across make me smile. All baby animals are so cute except for humans maybe and chimps


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Gray-on-gray violence.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

favorite thread


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Too freakin' adorable!


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Step one: Take a taste.
Step two: Soup bird bath.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

This duckling is pretty ****ing adorable I have to say.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384245292170498055


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

(not my cat)


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

This video is adorable for some reason (Also, the weird sync between the two lions in the first part of the video is weird).


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Was looking through some old photos, and found this one from 2015 of the last male northern white rhino (called "Sudan").
I looked him up now and found out he died in 2018.










He looks pretty sad. White rhinos are pretty beautiful imo. I used to have this weird spiritual connection with rhinos in my teens lol. (I'd look up photos of them on the internet and use them as avatars and usernames)










Zacharia Mutai with Sudan (last male northern white rhino), moments before he died on 19 March 2018. Photograph: Ami Vitale/National Geographic Creative
This looks so sad










---

The last remaining two females ("Fatu" and "Najin" )


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

IcedOver said:


>


no wonder the cat gets scared, check out that evil laugh


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Isn't a slush just flavored ice. Put a little water in that and there you go.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

(not my pictures)


----------

